#ubuntu-ie 2011-05-16
<ebel> morning all
<czajkowski> ebel: welcome back
<slashtom> good morning!
#ubuntu-ie 2011-05-18
<mokmeister> hello
<imgarysmith> andru, i miss the turtle tank on inforturtle, any chance of bringing it back haha
<infoturtle> ha, maybe, theres still features to be added to the site, I've a load on the go at the moment
<imgarysmith> turtle tank needs to be top of the list :P
<infoturtle> fraid not, writing programs to get me into UL is
<infoturtle> then the turtle tank
<infoturtle> altho the turtles will be quite hungry at that stage
<imgarysmith> what course you going for in UL?
<infoturtle> BoS in computer systems
<imgarysmith> ah cool
<infoturtle> hopefuly!
<infoturtle> not for 100% yet
<imgarysmith> nah, you will get it, your talented
<infoturtle> depends on the places vs how many more talented people there are
<imgarysmith> sure they let me into computer science, so im sure you will be grand
<infoturtle> You got in on points didn't you?
<imgarysmith> yup
<infoturtle> I've a tournament starting soon that will make this meeting quite interesting!
<imgarysmith> what sorta tournament?
<infoturtle> poker
<infoturtle> starts 7:45
<imgarysmith> haha, you winning much?
<infoturtle> no actually, put a tenner in two weeks ago, got up to 50 but I'm down again
<imgarysmith> ah thats a pity
<infoturtle> well, you kinda understand the risks of poker before you sit at any table, if you win someone else must lose and vice vesa, so you can't expect to always win, would be great if you could tho!!
<imgarysmith> quick question,you used to have an irc on infoturtle, did you run that locally?
<imgarysmith> locally as in onthe infoturtle server
<infoturtle> just open up a channel that dosen't exist and it creates one, I used to just stay in there in case anyone needed it
<infoturtle> no not on the server
<imgarysmith> did you use freenode?
<infoturtle> yep, think you can use any one you want
<imgarysmith> grand,thanks
<ebel> ahoy all
<infoturtle> ebel! good to see your username again!
<ebel> :)
<imgarysmith> heya ebel
<ebel> IRC meeting starting in a bit
<ebel> actually, starts at 8pm
<ebel> we'll wait a few mins to see if someone comes up
<ebel> agenda here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2011-05-18
<ebel> we'll start the meeting
<ebel> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 14:06. The chair is ebel.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<ebel> if you're here please say PRESENT so we know who's here please
<ebel> PRESENT
<infoturtle> PRESENT
<imgarysmith> present
<moylan> PRESENT
<ebel> [link] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2011-05-18
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2011-05-18
<ebel> airundo can't be here, he has a family emergency
<infoturtle> oh no :c
<infoturtle> hope it's nothing serious
<ebel> but he gave me some notes for his topic items
<ebel> he said it wasn't that serious
<ebel> [topic] Review of previous action items
<MootBot> New Topic:  Review of previous action items
<ebel> from aiorando:
<ebel> there was only 1 action item last month.
<ebel> April was a quiet meeting
<ebel> The action was "infoturtle to set up events on the wiki and LoCo Dir for the Natty Narwhal Release Party"
<ebel> These events were created and on the website also :)
<ebel> The release party was a lot of fun.  Great chat.  Low turn out though.
<ebel> As a general idea, unless there are compelling reasons I don't think we should hold release parties on weekdays in the future.
<ebel> Thoughts anyone?
<infoturtle> fri/sat night are more appealing
<moylan> agree. however the notice for the event was a little confusing.  it said the trinity hotel in big letter at 8 and jimmy chungs buried in the text of the notice.
<moylan> it was wort a try for the weekday though.
<moylan> *worth
<ebel> yep
<ebel> live and learn
<infoturtle> my fault I beleive, sorry about that
<ebel> ah well
<ebel> next section
<ebel> [TOPIC] June Geeknic
<ebel> We agreed to have a geeknic both in June and August of thies year duriung our February meeting.
<ebel> In part, this was an attempt to get away from the cold, wet May and September geeknics of recent years.
<ebel> I sent an e-mail to the mailing list about this at the end of April to get the ball rolloing.
<ebel> The idea of a 11 Jun 11 geeknic in Limerick in conjunction with the 3DCamp takling place at UL on that day has gained a lot of support.
<MootBot> New Topic:  June Geeknic
<ebel> Does anyone know if the 3DCamp guys are OK with this?
<ebel> I proposed Limerick as the location for this geeknic on the mailing list and I received no negative feedback.
<ebel> Can we agree on UL Limerick as the venue for a Geeknic on 11 jun 11?
<ebel> Infoturtle, tdr112 can you guys liaise with UL to make sure all is OK for this?
<infoturtle> we have a meeting about it next week at the UH
<infoturtle> it's going to leave things short but people aggreed on the date to be the 26th to talk about it
<ebel> cool
<infoturtle> so for now nothing else can be said on the matter
<ebel> cool
<ebel> well keep us infomed :)
<infoturtle> will do!
<ebel> thanks
<tdr112> hello
<ebel> 'lo
<tdr112> they fine with it
<ebel> cool
<tdr112> but i think who ever is taking point on this should talk to them and keep them uyp to date
<tdr112> and hammer out the details with them
<ebel> infoturtle: that would be you, right?
<infoturtle> like I said there's next weeks meeting and then I can let everone know when I come home from it
<ebel> ah yes
<infoturtle> :D
<infoturtle> sorry if that sounded narky, didn't intend that
 * ebel is on a phone call aswell so not paying 100% attention! :P
<ebel> another one from airurando [TOPIC] Ubuntu Hours, Yes/No, if Yes then How?
 * infoturtle playing poker tournament
<ebel> [TOPIC] Ubuntu Hours, Yes/No, if Yes then How?
<MootBot> New Topic:  Ubuntu Hours, Yes/No, if Yes then How?
<ebel> I suppose there are 2 UHs is Ireland and they should be dealth with seperately.
<ebel> There has been a lot of discussion concerning the usefulness and continuation of UH Dublin over recent months.
<ebel> Some hold the view that it is a similar event that clashes with the broader Linux PoTD event.
<ebel> I don't agree fully with this, My understanding of UH it that should provide an open environment where anyone can come and chat/learn about Ubuntu.
<ebel> I see PoTD as an opportunity for Geeks to Geek out.
<ebel> However, I do acknowledge that, on the surface, holding UH Dublin on an evening in a pub is similar enough to PoTD to cause concern.
<ebel> To me, the more worrying concern about UH Dublin is that attendance has been poor and dropping off.
<ebel> Rarely have we seen new faces at the event over the last 6 months.
<ebel> I am not sure why this is.
<ebel> bad promotion?
<ebel> lack of public interest?
<ebel> UH is not interesting enough?
<ebel> wrong time and place?
<ebel> loads of possibilities and probabilities.
<ebel> During one of the many discussions about UH Dublin slashtom suggested we change from a pub to a coffee shop.
<ebel> slashtom also suggested we change to a weekend morning/afternoon.
<ebel> moylan suggested that perhaps monthly is too frequently for us.
<ebel> If memory serves moylan thought sometime on a Sunday would be best.
<ebel> maybe we should hold it every 2 months or quarterly?
<ebel> What do folks think?
<ebel> Drop it or change format?
<ebel> I like what slashtom and moylan had to say on this.
<ebel> I suggest Saturday morning/early afternoon (11ish) in a big city centre coffee shop every second or third month.
<ebel> Is there anyone here to discuss UH Limerick?
<ebel> Limerick one is a separate discussion I reckon.
<ebel> (all this is from airurando, not me :P )
<moylan> airuando and i were talking about holding it more in a location were you can bring a laptop and try/show the os.
<ebel> i like the idea of a saturday thing
<ebel> let's try something new! lunchtime ubuntu hour!
<infoturtle> oooooooooo
<moylan> just need to find a quiet central location to do it.
<infoturtle> that sound fun!
<imgarysmith> i agree with a satuday at lunch time, or even 3pm say
<ebel> some café?
<airurando> hi everyone, sorry I'm late
<infoturtle> not to worry
<moylan> all well?
<ebel> hi airurando, no apology needed!
<tdr112> i would like to drop it every month , i think we will leave it up to people to call one if they like to
<infoturtle> just discussing the UH's
<airurando> moylan thanks yeah
<airurando> ah Uk
<tdr112> ie i call one thins sunday at x time in someplace
<imgarysmith> quarterly sounds good to me
<airurando> *UH
<moylan> makes it more of an event
<ebel> cool
<ebel> so 2 proposals: monthly lunchtime weekend, or ad-hoc...
<airurando> third quarterly weekend
<infoturtle> ^^
<ebel> yes
<tdr112> lets not set it in stone
<infoturtle> I think that idea floats well but I don't attend these so....
<ebel> i'd suggest ad-hoc at first to see what happens.
<moylan> agree
<airurando> I agree with trd112 but I don't want it to drift into oblivion
<ebel> requiring someone to 'call'/'organise' it might spur people
<ebel> (which might increase participation)
<airurando> sounds like a plan
<airurando> vote or agree?
 * ebel is tempted to table this topic for the moment and move to the re-approval topic 
<ebel> before we get all distracted and tired...
 * infoturtle quite distracted as it stands
<airurando> leave it as tdr112 suggested
<ebel> (well to postpone this topic for the moment)
<airurando> OK
<ebel> (we'll come back to it later)
<ebel> Limerick one is a separate discussion I reckon.
<ebel> [TOPIC] LoCo Reapproval
<ebel> This is closing in fast on us.  Need to get the reapproval page son up soon.
<ebel> Has ebel gotten the e-mail yet?
<MootBot> New Topic:  LoCo Reapproval
<ebel> yes I have got an email about reapproval
<ebel> I've been subscribed to a private bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-locoteams/+bug/784671 about it
<lubotu3> Error: Launchpad(https://launchpad.net) bug 784671 not found
<ebel> this is a message on the loco-contacts about re-approvals:
<ebel> [link] https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2011-May/005315.html
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2011-May/005315.html
<ebel> (there are a few relevant replies)
<ebel> Looks like they really want team reports and we all owe thanks to tdr112 for looking after that!
<ebel> good man!
<infoturtle> koodoo's sir!
<airurando> yes indeed
<ebel> [link] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoTeamReApproval
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoTeamReApproval
<ebel> this is stuff we need to do
<tdr112> well it my not big deal and a thanks should go out to airurando for doing it last month when i was busy
<airurando> twas nothing
<airurando> just filling a small gap
<ebel> cheers!
<ebel> I started working on a reaproval page
<infoturtle> wait
<infoturtle> what have we to do for reaprovial?
<ebel> (however i have not yet fully read/digested that stuff from loco-council)
<ebel> (as you know we get the CDs & Banner cause we're an approved loco, so we should keep this up)
<imgarysmith> sorry guys, gtg for a few
<infoturtle> I understand why, but whatmust we do to get it?
<infoturtle> the aproval
<czajkowski> just prove we';re active
<czajkowski> do stuff
<czajkowski> for Ubuntu
<czajkowski> not a lug
<ebel> 'ello czajkowski
<infoturtle> ah!
<czajkowski> but something that promotes Ubuntu like ubuntu hours, geeknicks, meetings
<czajkowski> active community
<czajkowski> ebel: aloha
<tdr112> hey cztab
<airurando> our current method of CD distribution is a good plus I reckon.
<czajkowski> airurando: aye
<infoturtle> dropped some down to miLKlabs last night
<czajkowski> great
<ebel> czajkowski started of this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IrishTeamReApprovalApplication
<ebel> and i added some stuff w.r.t. why we should get reapproved
<ebel> trying to point out things we said we'd do that we did do, and things we kept doing
<ebel> we shall have to look at this again in light of the guidelines from the loco-council
<ebel> AFAIK there is no date for our reapproval meeting
<czajkowski> there is no date as such
<airurando> I think links to the events and meetings wiki pages are required
<ebel> It should be on european time, and would be helpful if we could get as many people there as possible
<czajkowski> but we'd love to get them in sooner
<czajkowski> rather than in october
<ebel> partially to 'cheerlead' and also to prove that it's not just one person
 * airurando will be there
<czajkowski> I'll also be there to cheer lead on
<airurando> whenever it is
<czajkowski> and not voting as a member of the council
<infoturtle> I can be there too
<ebel> czajkowski: i shall order a fresh kitten to your house if we don't get it :P
<czajkowski> lol
<airurando> facts and figures would be good
<czajkowski> be nice
<infoturtle> on the topic anyone want some kittens?#
<czajkowski> I'll also go over the application
<airurando> team members then and now
<ebel> we should flesh out the reapproval application and add links for our events & things
<airurando> mailing list subscribers then and not
<ebel> correct me if i'm wrong czajkowski, but proof esp. photos helps our case a lot, right?
<ebel> i.e. "Here's ubuntu-ie at this release party", "Here we are doing this". "This is the mailing list announcment for that bug jam", "here's a list of all our team reports" etc.
<czajkowski> ebel: yes
<airurando> our participation in Global Jams
<airurando> 2 venues last time
<czajkowski> PHOTOS  make us happy
<czajkowski> team reports which we;re damn good at
<airurando> links to photos appear on the wiki events pages
<moylan> central location for those photos?  i have some from various events that could thrown up.
<airurando> moylan: pic.ie
<airurando> ahhh pix.ie
<moylan> tickety boo.  i'll hunt them out and stick em up.
<infoturtle> there'll be a few at the Limerick UH next week, I'll exploit that for a few pics
<airurando> moylan I shall send you on the login details
<moylan> ta
<moylan> angryearthling@gmail.com if you want email
<ebel> cool
<ebel> so we all need to work at all the parts of it
<ebel> find/upload photos
<ebel> edit that wiki page with links to stuff
<airurando> particularly for events that have none yet.
<moylan> may take a while.  between computers at the mo so data is slightly scattered.
<czajkowski> well when folks are happy mail me and I can go over it
<czajkowski> or nab me here
<czajkowski> it wont take long
<czajkowski> few hours really
<ebel> yeo
<czajkowski> and we can submit ours sooner rather than later
<ebel> *yep
<airurando> moylan: see pm
<tdr112> how about we have a meet up for it
<ebel> [agreed] we will all try to help our reapproval for it
<MootBot> AGREED received:  we will all try to help our reapproval for it
<tdr112> this weekend ?
<tdr112> anyone irc or in person
<ebel> tdr112: like a hack-day?
<czajkowski> I am
<airurando> tdr112 all going well at home I'm game
<tdr112> yepto get all the info together we need
<czajkowski> all day saturday
<infoturtle> I can do IRC but can't afford a trip to Dublin
<tdr112> ok this weekend sat or sun
 * ebel agrees in principal, but doubts he'll be up for much at the weekend
 * ebel is knackered from trip away etc.
<moylan> voip for those who can't make a physical meeting?
<tdr112> well if anyone wants to do it in person they can meet me in tog and the rest of you we can chat on irc
<tdr112> moylan: dont know about voip ,
<moylan> not really sure it works well.  i've tried rpg when my health is iffy but others may have had more success.
<tdr112> how does Sat sound from say 2pm ?
<airurando> sounds fine
<czajkowski> ok
<moylan> i'll try and make it to tog.
<tdr112> ok i will be in tog for it and email the list with the details
<tdr112> moylan: its been a while , come on down
<ebel> ok
<tdr112> and open invite to anyone else
<tdr112> can someone tell the bot that action
<airurando> ebel?
<ebel> [action] tog, dublin meetup 2pm saturday for hackathon to work on reapproval page
<MootBot> ACTION received:  tog, dublin meetup 2pm saturday for hackathon to work on reapproval page
<ebel> cool
<ebel> [topic] ubuntu cds from tdr112
<MootBot> New Topic:  ubuntu cds from tdr112
<tdr112> airurando: can you give us a run down of the great work you did
<tdr112> with thecds
<tdr112> cds
<airurando> With the end of the academic year looming speed of dispatch was critical.
<airurando> Only NUIG kindly asked not to receive CDs because they did not feel it would be the best use of those CDs.
<airurando> UCD still haven't gotten back to me.
<airurando> All else dispatched via post with a special hand delivery to infoturtle for distribution at Milklabs and the June Geeknic.
<airurando> 40 or so Desktop CDs remain with x Server and y Kubuntu.  I would reckon up to 20 for UCD
<tdr112> airurando: i got the tog ones , opening them now
<tdr112> so of these 40 left , what do we want to do with them
<tdr112> or 20 left
<tdr112> any ideas
<czajkowski> the limerick learning hub ?
<infoturtle> a gaint disco ball is about the only thing I can think of other that UH and stuff
<infoturtle> oh good idea!
<infoturtle> could walk over there soon
<czajkowski> I could also blog it
<czajkowski> if someone wants to send me details
<czajkowski> will go on planet Ubuntu
<czajkowski> and will get word out to irish readers more...
<infoturtle> well what details are needed, just the number of cd's is it?
<czajkowski> who to contact
<czajkowski> and how to get one off the team
<airurando> I'll e-mail czajkowski
<czajkowski> ok
<airurando> I've sent a few out to individuals as well
<ebel> ok
<airurando> and I'm sending a couple to a school tomorrow
<airurando> so I think a trickle for the remaining ones might be good.
<infoturtle> turtle@infoturtle.ie if you want people to get in contact with me about some
<airurando> Individual requests
<czajkowski> kep some for the geeknic ?
<czajkowski> for 3dcamp
<infoturtle> have some here for it
<airurando> done
<czajkowski> coolio
<airurando> hand delivered czajkowski
<infoturtle> well you used a car aswell...
<czajkowski> :)
<airurando> some for milklabs gone down also and nexus cork
<czajkowski> maybe mail ILUG and CLUG ?
<czajkowski> not sure
<czajkowski> up to ye
<airurando> I've used microblogging with some success
<czajkowski> airurando: good stuff
<czajkowski> wh=ich reminds me I've 2 AOBs :D
<airurando> Would ILUG be a good audience?
<infoturtle> I've info send out too but with little intrest
<infoturtle> what's an AOB?
<czajkowski> might be someone on there who might actually want a live cd
<airurando> any other business
<czajkowski> to have to show to others?
<czajkowski> dunnno
<czajkowski> infoturtle: any other business
<ebel> ok, we done with cds?
<airurando> I'll e-mail ILUG so
<ebel> ok
<ebel> [topic] AOB?
<MootBot> New Topic:  AOB?
<tdr112> i will do a post on the tog blog about getting them and link to the ubuntu-ie site
<tdr112> so did i miss it or is someone taking point on the 3dcamp thing
<infoturtle> I'll relay info from the meeting next week
<infoturtle> on the matter
<tdr112> ah ok good stuff
<czajkowski> 2 things
<czajkowski> 1) more ubuntu member - would love to see tdr112 and airurando go for it
<czajkowski> means more blog posting
<infoturtle> I was going to ask for links on how to go for it
<czajkowski> 2) if anyone wants info of events or about events blogged tell me I;ll do it on mine
<ebel> cool
<tdr112> well i am going to get my wiki page in order next week and then apply
<ebel> cool! good luck.
 * ebel shall have to write a testimonial
 * airurando is still shy but some day definitely
<infoturtle> how do you get set up for it?
<ebel> infoturtle: create a wikipage explaining why you should get it
<ebel> there's a list of meetings, then put your name down.
<ebel> twould be great to have more ubuntu members,.
<airurando> infoturtle see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<infoturtle> fantastic! thanks!
<ebel> any other topics?
<airurando> next meeting
<airurando> 15 Jun 11.
<ebel> sounds good
<tdr112> sounds grand
<ebel> [agreed] next irc meeting 15th june 2011
<MootBot> AGREED received:  next irc meeting 15th june 2011
<airurando> thats all from me
<moylan> works for me, great meeting!
<ebel> cool
<ebel> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 15:12.
<ebel> thanks everyone
<airurando> yes excellent meeting
<airurando> thanks ebel
<czajkowski> airurando: tdr112 I'm warning ye I'll come back there and throttle ye
<czajkowski> ye do so much work
<ebel> airurando: best of luck with the family!
<czajkowski> ye are Ubuntu members
 * airurando is looking forward to Saturday
<tdr112> czajkowski: i will hit you up on tuesday when i am making a start
 * ebel flees for dinner
 * airurando is glad czajkowski is in the UK
<moylan> see you in tog.  my first time in that location.
<tdr112> good stuff moylan and your old keys work on the new place too
<czajkowski> tdr112: ok
 * moylan heads to kitchen for tea
<ShaneM> moylan: When you heading to tog?
 * tdr112 is in tog 
<ShaneM> tdr112: Dun dun dunnnn :)
<ShaneM> I have to make a visit out soon.
<moylan> saturday, 2pm.  2 buses should leave me really close.
<ShaneM> Is there an open day on or you gate crashing? :)
<airurando> ShaneM: meeting to work on reapproval page
<moylan> with my lurching, gates will be crashed.
<ShaneM>  airurando Oh, what's that for? :)
<airurando> ShaneM: The irish LoCo is up for reapproval.
<ShaneM> Ohhh
<tdr112> ShaneM: i have keys , i can come whenever , but yes there is a class on perl  in one room and i am in the other
<ShaneM> tdr112: Ah ok :)
<airurando> need to get the reapproval page and ancillary info in order
<ShaneM> Haven't met any of the tog members, only know a few Nexus members.
<airurando> ShaneM: Cathal Garvey intrigues me greatly.
<ShaneM> yeah he's a very cool guy.
<airurando> I'm looking forward to meeting hime some day.
<infoturtle> it says in the preparing your application guide to link to your launchpad profile, think you have to report of solve some bugs cos I've reported one and solved none
<czajkowski> infoturtle: what do you mean
<ShaneM> airurando: Make a trip to the Nexus ;)
<airurando> ShaneM: he is spearheading stuff that I never thought would be DIY
<infoturtle> like why would they want your launchpad profile?
<ShaneM> airurando: Yeah, I've talked to him a few times about it. I have no experience in that field so I can't really help much.
<infoturtle> is it to see work you're putting in?
<czajkowski> infoturtle: no
<airurando> ShaneM: I'm oldschool with that stuff.
<czajkowski> infoturtle: everyone operates via LP and wiki for Ububtu
<ShaneM> airurando: His attitude to copyright, patients, etc is almost identical to mine, so we get along well in that respect.
<czajkowski> so your LP page is your contact info
<czajkowski> and also shows what teams you belong on
<czajkowski> the fact you MUST SIGN THE CODE OF CONDUCT
<infoturtle> ah, ok, got kinda scared there
<czajkowski> !CoC
<lubotu3> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<infoturtle> I'll do that later so cheers!
<airurando> infoturtle even I have one of those
<airurando> so no bother to you
<czajkowski> infoturtle: an application will not be even looked at if that is not signed
<czajkowski> infoturtle: I should point out I am on the EMEA board
<czajkowski> and also on the loco council
<czajkowski> :)
<infoturtle> so be as nice as I can to you then?
<infoturtle> got it!
<czajkowski> no more take my advice :)
<infoturtle> I will, I'll sort the COC after some coffee and cream buns, thanks for the help too!
<czajkowski> no worries
<czajkowski> a clear wiki page then is your next port of call
<thethomaseffect1> Hallo
<airurando> thethomaseffect1: hallo to you to
<thethomaseffect1> How's it going?
<airurando> Oh plodding along
<airurando> and you
<thethomaseffect1> Pretty good
<thethomaseffect1> Two exams done
<thethomaseffect1> home for the week
<airurando> exams over?
<thethomaseffect1> two more next week and then free for summer!
<airurando> loverly...
<thethomaseffect1> Ara yeah
<thethomaseffect1> It's gonna be a good summer
<thethomaseffect1> Working on Wordpress Mobile for Android
<thethomaseffect1> Doing some competition to win an android tablet
<thethomaseffect1> Learning so php and python
<thethomaseffect1> fun times :)
<airurando> sounds nice but its beyond me I'm afraid
<thethomaseffect1> What do you mean?
<airurando> curious, any update on the ubuntu-ie website.
<airurando> I mean I ain't a developer.
<thethomaseffect1> Was just about to get to that actually!
<infoturtle> hey thethomaseffect1, gotta love php! one of my fav's!
<thethomaseffect1> Ahh
<thethomaseffect1> infoturtle:  <?ilikeittoo>
<thethomaseffect1> I don't wanna commit to new website until domain is pointed to it
<thethomaseffect1> CMS can go eaither way when url is changed
<infoturtle> <?php echo 'it's a class one to know for server side things!'; ?>
<thethomaseffect1> I'm probabely one of the worlds only people to discover the functionality of echo by accident when I was 7
<infoturtle> ha ha
<infoturtle> how'd you do that?
<thethomaseffect1> Was playing around with DOS and got bored and started typing in Tv shows
<thethomaseffect1> one of them being echo island
<thethomaseffect1> which blew my mind at the time
<infoturtle> ha! thats gas!
<thethomaseffect1> I kept messing and eventually figured out what echo does
<thethomaseffect1> Yeah I know :)
<thethomaseffect1> Pretty sure Windows 3.1 crashed less than Windows 7 actually
<infoturtle> I'd say it would have
<infoturtle> I use xp mostly
<thethomaseffect1> I hate
<thethomaseffect1> xp
<thethomaseffect1> bane of my existence
<thethomaseffect1> so many friends who refuse to upgrade
<thethomaseffect1> hunting round the internet for drivers
<thethomaseffect1> nightmare
<infoturtle> I do mods for unreal, program for xna, play games and 3d model and win7 is by no means better for those
<thethomaseffect1> and the UI has aged so much
<thethomaseffect1> infoturtle:  Yeah agreed
<thethomaseffect1> but that's because windows 7 is awful
<thethomaseffect1> but xp is dangerious
<infoturtle> true that!
<thethomaseffect1> not maintained, obsolete
<infoturtle> not yet
<ShaneM> What're you doing in XNA?
<thethomaseffect1> I thought they stopped updates?
<infoturtle> saw something about a notice going to xp users
<infoturtle> learning c#, making little games for myself
<infoturtle> working on a poker odds calc at the moment
<ShaneM> Ah ok.
<ShaneM> Good thing about XNA is all your code is completely broken every update.
<thethomaseffect1> I'm going chugging away at a 2d oldschool rpg in xna soon enough acually
<thethomaseffect1> ShaneM:  SOOOO TRUEEEEEEE
<infoturtle> ShaneM I hate that and it's true!
<infoturtle> thethomaseffect1 xna is great to work in
<thethomaseffect1> I like their guts though
<infoturtle> one of the better ide's
<thethomaseffect1> We acually wanna build something good
<thethomaseffect1> So we're dropping legecy support
<thethomaseffect1> and you might hate us
<thethomaseffect1> but we're microsoft
<thethomaseffect1> you ALREADY hate us
<thethomaseffect1> so we have nothing to lose!
<thethomaseffect1> infoturtle:  Visual Studio you mean?
<infoturtle> thats the one!
<ShaneM> That's one of the reasons I stopped using it.
<ShaneM> ...that I didn't like it
<ShaneM> And I don't have Windows XD
<thethomaseffect1> infoturtle:  It's ok, some reasons I really dislike it, but it ain't bad
<thethomaseffect1> there is a FANTASTIC GIT plugin for Visual Studio that's free
<thethomaseffect1> GIt extensions
<thethomaseffect1> look it up!
<thethomaseffect1> GIT is easy to learn if ya don't use it, I was flying round it after 1 day
<infoturtle> sorry, keep poping in an out cos I'm playing poker
<infoturtle> trixy game this
<thethomaseffect1> Ot but anyone have minecraft here btw?
<infoturtle> yep
<thethomaseffect1> infoturtle:  Develop script to play for you
<thethomaseffect1> infoturtle:  make profit
<infoturtle> wouldn't trust it
<thethomaseffect1> Ha
<thethomaseffect1> You're not cocky enough :)
<infoturtle> the game can't played just one way
<infoturtle> the games about finding weakness in someone and making them pay for it
<thethomaseffect1> True
<thethomaseffect1> and an algorithm can do that
<thethomaseffect1> pattarns
<infoturtle> not one I could write!
<thethomaseffect1> Not easy but in making money nothing is!
<thethomaseffect1> It would be a fun project though
<thethomaseffect1> totally illegal however
<thethomaseffect1> (i think)
<infoturtle> oh ya?
<infoturtle> why?
<thethomaseffect1> I'm not certain
<thethomaseffect1> Constitutes cheating
<ShaneM> thethomaseffect1: I have minecraft
<thethomaseffect1> infoturtle, ShaneM: If you ever wanna play together (build a giant ubuntu logo? :P) I'm on a sweet server
<ShaneM> Hah I play on the Linux Outlaws server
<thethomaseffect1> Has money and shops and things like party chat
<thethomaseffect1> it's neat
<ShaneM> Hardly have time to play :)
<infoturtle> ha! if we did the ubuntu ireland logo they'd have to reaprove us as a loco!
<thethomaseffect1> ShaneM:  Oh any good?
<ShaneM> http://alain.sixgun.org/map/
<ShaneM> There's our map
<thethomaseffect1> We lost approval? :O
<infoturtle> no you have to keep reappling
<ShaneM> Have to reapply I think
<infoturtle> so they know were still active
<infoturtle> *we're
<thethomaseffect1> ShaneM:  Is that a mod that generates that? wow
<thethomaseffect1> Ah I see
<ShaneM> thethomaseffect1: It's a map viewing mod I think
<thethomaseffect1> ShaneM:  It's cool
<ShaneM> Yeah :D
<ShaneM> There's alot of cool things on the map
<dusf> !nvidia
<lubotu3> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
#ubuntu-ie 2011-05-19
<airurando> Only NUIG kindly asked not to receive CDs because they did not feel it would be the best use of those CDs.
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || This channel is logged - logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || Next IRC Meeting: 15th Jun 2011 @ 8pm  || Next  Ubuntu Hour Limerick 26th of May 2011 6pm, Absolute Hotel || Location and time of the next UH Dublin is a surprise!!
<daxroc> Morning all
<dusf> didn't launchpad used to give us the option to post a new bug after searching to see if it already existed?
<dusf> my bad
<slashtom> curious. i'm reading up on what happened in the irc meeting last night. i didn't realise that it happened yesterday afternoon
<slashtom> "Meeting started by ebel at 14:06
<ebel> slashtom: MootBot is not on WET
<slashtom> but it doesn't look like UTC either
<ebel> it isn't UTC either
<ebel> (and WET = UTC (essentially))
<ebel> It's a known issue with MootBot.
<tdr112> afternoon all
<slashtom> hello tdr112
<tdr112> hey slashtom , how was your trip
<slashtom> meh, a waste of 13 days annual leave tbh
<tdr112> ah feck
<slashtom> the place felt very english, which IMO is not a good thing
<slashtom> anyways, the exams over yet?
<tdr112> yep over, doing some c code now , i have an interview tomorrow for a job using c
<slashtom> deadly, good luck!
<tdr112> its been a while since i did just c,  so code code code now until tomorrow
<slashtom> you'll be fine. and if you're not sure of the answer to a question be honest
<ebel> cool
<ebel> tdr112: good luck
<tdr112> thanks guys
<daxroc> Damn linux in the browser, http://bellard.org/jslinux/
<tdr112> event added http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/989/detail/
<czajkowski> Aloha
<tdr112> Evening Miss cztab
<czajkowski> just tweeted
<czajkowski> how's you tdr112
<tdr112> doing a bit of c now, used the loco dir for the first time today to make an event
<czajkowski> I saw
<czajkowski> :D
<tdr112> is this the start of the end ? :)
<czajkowski> no that'll be when you create your wiki page :D
<czajkowski> final step will be adding your name to wiki meeting
<daxroc> When's the meeting for re-approval ?
<czajkowski> when ever the team is ready
<czajkowski> they can either A) mail their application in
<czajkowski> or
<czajkowski> B) add their application to the meeting
<tdr112> czajkowski: if your free on sat drop into irc
<czajkowski> tdr112: I will be
<tdr112>  http://www.tog.ie/2011/05/ubuntu-rocks/
<czajkowski> lol
#ubuntu-ie 2011-05-20
<daxroc> tdr112: efficent use of the cds :P
<tdr112> daxroc: :) the cd still works
 * daxroc has had enough of shit disapearing on unity!
 * daxroc back to 'clasic'
<daxroc> Has to be the worst move yet. gona switch to a different distro. Doesn't make sense for a Desktop.
<czajkowski> daxroc: nothing has disapeared
<daxroc> czajkowski: it's all gone ! :P
<moylan> hate unity myself.  even thought of giving up on ubuntu.  now happily using xubuntu.  have it tweaked almost perfect to my needs.  unity just felt like the wrong direction.  maybe as it matures i'll grow to like it but for now...
<slashtom> well, if you want something that changes less and only uses mature technology, have you considered Debian? ;)
<airurando> good evening all.
<airurando> anyone going to TOG tomorrow at 2pm?
<tdr112> nope :)
<tdr112> i will be there from 11
<tdr112> airurando: there should be parking if you can make it
<moylan> when's obama getting into town?  is that next week or is that happening tomorrow?
<airurando> thanks tdr112
<airurando> moylan on monday
<moylan> thank goodness. i got a dodgy rss feed that said obama and the 21st.  will be there tomorrow so.
<airurando> great stuff
<airurando> tdr112: I should make it. Orla came home today.
<tdr112> she was away ?
<airurando> in hospital. nothing big we think
<airurando> tdr112 welcome to twitter and the LoCo Dir
<airurando> why such a sudden change in your position?
<tdr112> the twitter thing , giving talks at events and they always ask for your twitter a/c you had to make one and the loDIR thats just to keep cztab a happy women
<tdr112> *woman
<airurando> proper order
<airurando> you going to skip identi.ca?
<tdr112> one step at a time
<airurando> tdr112: lol In fairness to you that was a very big first step.  :)
 * tdr112 goes for food
#ubuntu-ie 2011-05-21
<tdr112> afternoon all
<czajkowski> aloha
<tdr112> just installed lubuntu 11.04 on an old thinkpad , works great , very fast
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> Aloha
<czajkowski> airurando: aloha
<czajkowski> tdr112: howdy
<czajkowski> so we all gonna get started?
<czajkowski> do we have a plan
<czajkowski> Pendulum: howy doody
<czajkowski> wanna have some fun
<Pendulum> hiya cz
<Pendulum> bah typing fail :(
<airurando> czajkowski Hi
<tdr112> soon just chating to airurando
<czajkowski> Pendulum: :(
<czajkowski> Pendulum: first time ever :(
<czajkowski> coolio
<czajkowski> Pendulum: want to see how we're going to get our team application ready and give us some outside perspective if you fancy
<Pendulum> czajkowski: sure
<tdr112> ok who is here for the team application
<airurando> our re-approval page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IrishTeamReApprovalApplication
<tdr112> so lets do this in a form of a meeting
<tdr112> so we can see who is doing what
<tdr112> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 08:18. The chair is tdr112.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<czajkowski> PRESENT
<airurando> PRESENT
<tdr112> [TOPIC] Team ReApproval Meeting 1
<MootBot> New Topic:  Team ReApproval Meeting 1
<tdr112> [Link] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IrishTeamReApprovalApplication
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IrishTeamReApprovalApplication
<tdr112> does anyone have a link to the guidlines
<tdr112> of what we need on our wiki page
<tdr112> czajkowski: would you have any links to a team who have passed reapproval
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoTeamReApproval
<tdr112> [link] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoTeamReApproval
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoTeamReApproval
<czajkowski> are you looking for past examles of teams who've submitted applications that we may consider good ?
<tdr112> ok if we all take some time to read over the last link
<tdr112> czajkowski: yep , airurando and i are looking over one that did not pass at the moment
<czajkowski> ok gimmie a few mins
<czajkowski> I need to go over logs
<czajkowski> we like clarity
<czajkowski> photos
<czajkowski> stuff that shows us we're a loco and not a lug
<czajkowski> so focus on ubuntu
<czajkowski> shows we do meetings
<czajkowski> team reports
<czajkowski> some people show irc and mailing list stats
<czajkowski> but it's not a biggie either
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrenchTeam/ApprovalApplication
<czajkowski> as an example
<tdr112> ok it looks like we have the right format , for our page , but we need the details
<tdr112> so if we each take a section
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BelgianTeam/ReapprovalApplication2010
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GreekTeam/ApprovalApplication2010
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FloridaTeam/ReapprovalApplication2010 <--- clean and simple aand clear
<czajkowski> hope that helps
<airurando> thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> we NAIL team reports
<czajkowski> and team pics
<czajkowski> and team meetings
<tdr112> [action] airurando + tdr112 will work on the key details section now
<MootBot> ACTION received:  airurando + tdr112 will work on the key details section now
<czajkowski> I was going to collect all the photos and have the links put in one place if that helps?
<tdr112> if someone wants to make a start on another one fire away
<czajkowski> another what ?
<czajkowski> is Maciej still an active member ?
<tdr112> section
<airurando> czajkowski Maciej is seen occasionally
<airurando> but not recently
<czajkowski> airurando: tdr112 get yer memberships done soon or so help me I am gonna go over there and kick yer buts!
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> in a loving way
<tdr112> we will,
<airurando> thank god for the irish sea
<tdr112> ok czajkowski i have a job for you
<czajkowski> tdr112: shoot
<czajkowski> airurando: I could be home in 4 weeks time
<tdr112> do you want to find a new group photo to use for our app
<czajkowski> sure
<tdr112> [action] czajkowski find a new photo
<MootBot> ACTION received:  czajkowski find a new photo
<czajkowski> tdr112: http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1319568/size/720
<tdr112> looks good
<tdr112> [link] http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1319568/size/720
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1319568/size/720
<czajkowski> CAN I just say WOW
<czajkowski> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611056/
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/611056/
<czajkowski> tdr112: airurando all the pics I have from our team on my ac
<tdr112> [action] airurando writing text on irc meetings
<MootBot> ACTION received:  airurando writing text on irc meetings
<tdr112> czajkowski: do you know how to ffind out how many people we have on our mailing list
<czajkowski> tdr112: yup
<czajkowski> 2 seconds
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> 118 active members in the team
<czajkowski> but the mailing list is still owned by macji
<czajkowski> only he;ll be able to give you that info
<tdr112> [action] tdr to email macji
<MootBot> ACTION received:  tdr to email macji
<czajkowski> tdr112: done
<czajkowski> sorry
<czajkowski> had the page open
<tdr112> i have just sent him one too :)
<czajkowski> hah
<czajkowski> I even cc'd you
<czajkowski> we should make it as an action item, every time we have an event to get a group photo!
<tdr112> [link] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FloridaTeam/ReapprovalApplication2010
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FloridaTeam/ReapprovalApplication2010
<tdr112> we are going to use this one as our guideline
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/TeamReports  <--- Makes me so damn hapy
<czajkowski> *happy
<czajkowski> why do we have two may reports?
<tdr112> too many m's
<tdr112> i will fix it
<czajkowski> wow
<czajkowski> it;s impressive
<czajkowski> just tweeted it
<czajkowski> will end up on the LD shortly
<czajkowski> :D
<tdr112> you love tweets
<czajkowski> tdr112: yeah you may want to unsuscribe :s
<czajkowski> depends what kinda mood I'm in
<czajkowski> if bored tweet a lot
<czajkowski> if working tweet open source stuff
<czajkowski> seeing  as I'm not working guess what kinda tweets :s
<czajkowski> hmm I *may* have broken the wiki
<czajkowski> phew
<czajkowski> not broken
<czajkowski> added team reports
<czajkowski> also did you know we have
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/Events/2009
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/Events/2010
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/Events/2011
<airurando> know we have it, I created them. :)
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> feckin handy
<airurando> its simple but effective
<czajkowski> oh we have one team submitted interesting
<czajkowski> pixie are looking to copy/move all my ubuntuie albums to the ubuntuie ac for us
<tdr112> na no
<tdr112> all the links will be messed up
<airurando> czajkowski: What are you thoughts on the importance of the Roadmap the 2009 one and the yet to be generated in 2011?
<czajkowski> well it's more of where do you want the team to go in the next 2 years
<czajkowski> keep up release parties
<czajkowski> keep up being active on here
<czajkowski> keep being active in events
<czajkowski> its up to ye
<czajkowski> but have some goals
<tdr112> ok we are going to move to a etherpad and then copy into the wiki
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> sounds good
<czajkowski> how else can I help
<tdr112> fagan: are you about
<airurando> http://pad.ubuntu-ie.org/reapproval-roughwork
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://pad.ubuntu-ie.org/reapproval-roughwork
<tdr112> ok we are going to finsh up soon ,  we are going to give out tasks for our next meeting
<czajkowski> okie dokie
<czajkowski> looking good so far tbh
<czajkowski> I'm well impressed
<tdr112> [action] tdr will do  Roadmap
<MootBot> ACTION received:  tdr will do  Roadmap
<tdr112> [action] airurando - >  Since last approval
<MootBot> ACTION received:  airurando - >  Since last approval
<tdr112> we will gvie an update by the end of next week
<tdr112> any one else have anything ?
<tdr112> before i end ?
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> looks good
<czajkowski> once I have the link to all the pics
<czajkowski> shall add a photo section
<tdr112> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 10:02.
<tdr112> thanks all
<czajkowski> thanks folks
<czajkowski> it's looking rather good
<czajkowski> right off to the shops
<ebel> hello all
<slashtom> hello ebel
<tdr112> hello you two
<ebel> anything I can help with re: reapproval thingie?
<tdr112> pick one of the other sections and write some stuff for it
<czajkowski> tdr112: 151 on the list
<czajkowski> impressive
#ubuntu-ie 2011-05-22
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/05/22/how-natty-cds-are-distributed-in-the-ubuntu-ie-loco/
<czajkowski> ebel: ping
<ebel> czajkowski: pon
<ebel> *pong
<czajkowski> ebel: when you submitted the request for the cds to you email or fill in web form
<ebel> I filled in the web form IIRC
<ebel> and I put airurando's address on it
<czajkowski> cool
 * ebel looks at re-approval page
<airurando> hi ebel
<airurando> very much an early work in progress
<ebel> yeah
 * ebel is adding some bits
<ebel> Is there an offical webpage for the podcast? I'm just adding the facebook page
<airurando> going to try to follow the successful florida re-approval
<airurando> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FloridaTeam/ReapprovalApplication2010
<airurando> the podcast is just a tab off the main web page
<airurando> podcast has stalled though
<airurando> hopefully it will get going again
<dax_roc> Evening
#ubuntu-ie 2012-05-15
<Piazy> hi
<tdr112> morning
<slashbel> good morning
<czajkowski> ello
<czajkowski> slashbel: hows ye
<slashbel> grand, how's you? back in the englands now?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> back since sunday
<czajkowski> and recovering since
<czajkowski> pics look lovely of ye
<slashbel> thanks
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> anyone awake?
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> im having a problem with the Canonical partners repository
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> the IP for it is listed as in ireland so i though id ask here if anyone else has had the same problem
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> just trying to install flash on my liveUSB copy of Backbox2
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> (dont ask)
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flash-properties-gtk_11.1.102.55-0natty1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.191 80]
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> Been like that since yesterday, so im guessing its not so much a common problem, as maybe the OS is out of date, and has a bad link to the repository... should i, how do i point it to the right server?
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> appreciate any help if anyone comes back to the keyboard
<ebel> JEFFfrazerWITHth: how are you trying to install it?
<ebel> Have you done an "aptitude update"?
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> aptitude? as in upt-get update?
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> *apt
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> yes, i tried that but it relies on the same server ultimately
<ebel> Those packages/files might have been removed (if there's a newer version), and your system might think that those files are still there
<ebel> yes "apt-get update" aswell
<ebel> that will download the new and up to date file list
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> is there a way to reconfigure the server it asks for? i have tried it with an IP in the UK (neighbouring the irish canonical server) but i have also tried it with a south american IP and it still went for the same server, so its not auto...
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> running sudo apt-get update now...
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> ok, that completed successufly
<ebel> what makes you think that's an irish server?
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> i who-is'd the IP its in ireland
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> oh, damn
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> sorry no its in isle of man
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> completely slipped my mind as i did it yesterday\
<ebel> No, that's just the company's address
<ebel> not where the server is
<ebel> from a traceroute my guess is that that server is physically in london
<ebel> that's a canonical block
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> ok maybe i should try just to check if i get the same result
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> but then again i probably will as im getting the same IP wherever i try from
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> (using vidalia and firefox)
<ebel> in general, ubuntu/debian apt repositories are mirrored to provide load balancing, however it's unlikely that the canonical partner one is
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> so, would you consider trying to install something random from the canonical list and see if you share the same problem? maybe list the IP it connects to to download../
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> > provide load balancing  ... yeah i thought it would
<ebel> it's (legally) very easy to run an mirror of FLOSS software, since there is no copyright concerns
<ebel> not so with non-FLOSS stuff in there
<ebel> did you get the same result after the "apt-get update" ?
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> i will try
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> wow, i think it worked but i will just have to check with youtube or something brb
<ebel> ☺
<ebel> I've seen that problem happen before.
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> i know you must hear this a million times, but thanks it worked
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> i have no idea why it failed to help yesterday, maybe i did things in the wrong order... meh
<ebel> Basically your computer thought there was a file/package available for download that wasn't there
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> thanks a lot buddy
<ebel> so if you do the update it'll update the list of available software, and the URLs and the filenames, versions etc.
<ebel> they don't usually keep all the old versions of software available for download on all the servers
<ebel> Happy to help
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> so with this OS i just have to apt-get update and then i can use the package manager, brilliant. you've really helped out a noob, i will learn linux properly one day, but in the meantime there are nice folk like you muddling us noobs through
<ebel> If you use the Ubuntu Software Centre it should do that automatically
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> it didn't though
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> never done it with any other OS and i've tried about a dozen different flavours about 4 of them ubuntu based
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> i tried submitting a bug report to the backbox team but i had to register to do so, i didn't, i might go back and register and contribute
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> anyway. have a nice day ebel thanks again
<JEFFfrazerWITHth> o/
#ubuntu-ie 2012-05-16
<outoppie> I am new on this system, Is any knowledgeable person on line?
<airurando> hi outoppie
<airurando> not knowledgeable but try me
<tdr112> hello all
<airurando> hi tdr112
<outoppie> Wow..
<outoppie> I need to learn.. that is why I am exploring
<airurando> outoppie explore away
<tdr112> hey airurando hows things
<airurando> good tdr112
<airurando> and with you?
<tdr112> ya good , great time at the wedding last weekend and off to liverpool on Friday for the weekend
<airurando> very nice
<airurando> delighted for slashtom and ebel that the wedding went so well
 * airurando wonders who is here for the meeting?
 * airurando wonders where is the man with the CDs?
<outoppie> Outoopie is here
<airurando> outoppie, did I meet you at the small geeknic in Stephens green last summer?
<outoppie> I think so. Real name Andries van Tonder
<airurando> yes.  I'm Mike
<airurando> the non geeky one at that geeknic
<airurando> good to see you in here
<outoppie> I am learning how to get along...
<tdr112> i had my ubuntu jumper on the other day and two people said , hey i use ubuntu too
<outoppie> will one day know what I am doing right and what wrong..
<airurando> I think we'll give ebel till 21:10 and then proceed without him if necessary
<airurando> nice one tdr112
<airurando> :)
<airurando> outoppie, it's all good!
<tdr112> i did not know there was a meeting on
<outoppie> Thanks... but I still know very little
<airurando> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ie/408/detail/
<airurando> nothing added to the agenda but when I mailed the list today ebel and others voiced the opinion that the CDs should be discussed
<airurando> ping slashbel
<airurando> slashtom = slashbel
<airurando> :-)
<airurando> so tdr112 will we run a meeting and decide how to use the Cds between us?
<airurando> I say 125 to you and 125 to me!!
<airurando> or
<airurando> will we abandon ship
<outoppie> I would appreciate 2 or 3
<outoppie> cd's
<airurando> outoppie certainly
<airurando> ebel has the Ubuntu-ie allocation
<airurando> logistics of distribution are to be worked out.
<airurando> supposed to have been discussed tonight but I reckon the meeting isn't going ahead
<airurando> outoppie are you on the mailing list?
<outoppie> I think so - Hope so - Andries van Tonder. 37 Delmere, Enfield, Co. Meath - for snail mail.
<airurando> outoppie do you get the e-mails that are sent to the ubuntu ireland mailing list delivered to you inbox?
<outoppie> Yep
<outoppie> Thank you
<airurando> OK so you saw the few mails on the list regarding the CDs
<outoppie> Yep... I did ask someone if I can get via snail mail but did not receive reply.
<airurando> outoppie see message
<airurando> who did you try to contact?
<outoppie> Cannot remember who it was
<outoppie> Anyone still around?
<outoppie> Good night
#ubuntu-ie 2012-05-17
<slashbel> good morning
<ebel> Sorry for flaking on the IRC Meeting last night, was feeling wrecked
<ebel> think i'm starting to get a cold
<tdr112> np ebel , i forgot it was on too
#ubuntu-ie 2013-05-14
<czajkowski> airurando: your bug got fixed :)
<airurando> Hi czajkowski
<airurando> saw that :-)
<airurando> great to see :-)
<tdr112> hey airurando
<tdr112> and czajkowski
<czajkowski> ellp
#ubuntu-ie 2013-05-15
<airurando> I was at the community roundtable session at UDS today where they discussed the Ubuntu Advocacy Kit
<airurando> I tried to install the ppa and subsequent uak package but ran into trouble
<czajkowski> airurando: oh what kind
<airurando> followed the three step instructions here
<airurando> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu%20Advocacy%20Kit%20(UAK)/Installing
<airurando> step one and two went fine
<airurando> but with step three I got
<czajkowski> ok let me try
<czajkowski> airurando: what version of Ubuntu are you running ?
<airurando> E: unable to locate package UAK
<airurando> 12.04
<airurando> steady eddie me :-)
<czajkowski> hmmm
<airurando> says it should work on 12.04
<czajkowski> so not even a raring issue
<airurando> no
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> let me go and see whats what with the ppa
<airurando> cheers
<czajkowski> airurando: trying to add it manually now
<czajkowski> 2 icks
<airurando> the steps I took were as follows:
<czajkowski> hmm that faiiled also
<czajkowski> airurando: I'll poke daniel in the mornig
<czajkowski> and see what's what
<airurando> ah cool
<czajkowski> unless you want a file a bug
<czajkowski> most odd
<airurando> not just me so
<airurando> :-)
<airurando> working tomorrow
<airurando> and Friday
<airurando> Will try again at the weekend
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> hows the leg doing ?
<airurando> czajkowski:
<airurando> leg coming along nicely
<airurando> but
<airurando> my son Oisin sustained a fracture to his left humerus at football training last Friday
<airurando> Jackie is fit to kill both of us :-)
<airurando> hilarious me on crutch brining Oising with sling into school
<czajkowski> LOL
<czajkowski> pricelss
<airurando> absolutely
<airurando> thanks again czajkowski
#ubuntu-ie 2013-05-16
<czajkowski> Gandi now offers discounts for Ubuntu Members -  http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/05/16/gandi-now-offers-discounts-for-ubuntu-members/
<czajkowski> airurando: there was a typo in that install
<czajkowski> if you look at jonos blog
<czajkowski> it's uak-en
<airurando> thanks czajkowski
<airurando> chatted to jono and I've updated the wiki page instructions to reflect that
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> wel done
#ubuntu-ie 2014-05-16
<airurando> got efibre today :-)
<airurando> AndrewMcC: 46Mbps download and 17Mbps upload over WiFi
<ebel> noise
<zmoylan-br> nice with autocorrect? :-)
<airurando> ebel: noise?  off topic or you don't consider that good? or as zmoylan-br suggested autocorrect difficulties?
<ebel> sorry, noice :P
<ebel> with an accent
<zmoylan-br> ah, posh nice
<ebel> airurando: btw got the CDs, shall leave in tog tonight
<airurando> he he
<ebel> Swear to god, I've been to tog ~3 times with the CDs in my bag and forgot to take them out
<airurando> good ebel. if you want more just shout
<tdr112> hey airurando
<tdr112> going to 3d camp again this year ?
<airurando> hi tdr112.
<airurando> not this year.
<airurando> I was in Limerick for the last two weekends
<tdr112> ah well, I will have to see you some other time
<airurando> Oisins communion is next weekend
<airurando> just relaxing at home this weekend
<airurando> tdr112 definitely
<tdr112> airurando: did they have to dig up your garden for the new efibre
<airurando> tdr112: nope
<airurando> changed the main eircom point to the one in the sitting room and that was it.
<czajkowski> airurando: howdy
<czajkowski> tdr112: ello
<tdr112> hey cztab
<tdr112> I am heading down to your old college for 3dcamp tomorrow
<tdr112> they have a great line up
<tdr112> it has turned into a very maker event
<czajkowski> yay
<airurando> czajkowski: hi there
#ubuntu-ie 2016-05-20
<holsgrj2> Hey! Not sure if anyone is paying attention to this channel but I was just wondering what would be the best way to get involved with ubuntu : ), I'm a 3rd year going on to 4th year software engineering student and would really love to get involved with Ubuntu but I'm not quite sure how to get started?
